# prospective marriage visa application submission



## akoto (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello ,
I am in Ghana,west Africa and my fiance in Australia.how do I submit my pmv application?do I have to send all the documents over to my fiance in Australia to submit ?and also ,can my fiance pay for the visa charge for me in Australia if I have to submit the application?
Thank you.


----------

